# Anyone ever try to eat Sheepheads?



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I know this sounds crazy, but my father-in-law says his sister says they're the next best thing to Perch. I personally would'nt touch 'em with a fillet knife, but I told him I'd ask on this board.By the way, we let all ours (Sheepheads) go ​
Rob


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Cook slow and use plenty of mint jelly.

JK!  

Never eat one... that I know of.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't some people call it freshwater Lobster or is that some other "trash" fish? Boil the meat and dip it in butter. Try that and let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

YeeUUUUKKKKKK! I ate carp one time at a camp that some one had smoked. It tasted something like spam. And it is not something I would want to try again. I don't think I would want to try sheephead.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

My boy calls 'em "Hotdog butts" cause it always looks like they're ready to poop out a hotdog when you catch 'em. We're going back up there for Labor Day. I think I'll bring one back and let him (My father-in -law) clean and eat it! 


Rob


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah they're not my cup o' tea either..although i guess you cant knock it unless you try it..but i dont think that will be anytime soon


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Don't some people call it freshwater Lobster or is that some other "trash" fish? Boil the meat and dip it in butter. Try that and let us know how it tastes.



Monk Fish is often referred to as the 'poor man's lobster'. It's a saltwater fish, though.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I believe around here the saying "poor man's lobster" refers to the burbot.

Before my time, just what I was always told.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

sheephead from the ocean are supposed to be good, maybe someone got them confused.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

y-town said:


> sheephead from the ocean are supposed to be good, maybe someone got them confused.


I fished for sheephead around Sanibel, Fl. They do taste good! When my buddy's Uncle said we were going fishing for them we both looked at him like he was crazy. We used hermit crabs for them and they have some vicious teeth.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Case closed guys... They spend the winters down in Florida! I'll let my father-in-law know, but,when he tries a Lake Erie sheephead I'll get back on here and let you all know how long he was sick!!! 

Rob


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Some people are just afraid to try something new. I have eaten them and it is all in the way that you prepare them. They have a layer of oil under the skin so what I do is if they are big I filet them, if they are small then I leave the skin on. I have fooled many fishermen by sneaking a few sheephead in with the perch and they could not tell the difference. Ok, guess it is up to how much guts you got to try them, lol.

wormdunker69 aka Bill


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

harle96 said:


> I believe around here the saying "poor man's lobster" refers to the burbot.
> 
> Before my time, just what I was always told.


Poor mans lobster are crawdads.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I've had them smoked and they arn't bad that way. I don't know if I've ever had anything bad that was smoked though.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

I've served them to my relatives,unknowing to them of course.I fillet the drum and only use the top half of the fillet and remove any red meat,cut them in thumb size strips and boil in salted water with red food coloring and choped fresh garlic. To further disguise them I put them in a cocktail dish with lettuce on the bottom and some chopped celery,Them I cover them with cocktail sauce and refrigerate.I told my sister-in laws they were snow crab,they liked them so much they had seconds.You should have seen the look on their face when I told them they just ate sheephed.The one good thing resulting from this is,they said they will never eat at my house again.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes they are really under rated.most compare them with carp but they are a whole lot better.To there real name ( fresh water Drum) as they sort hum when you try take hook out.They have a few other names to many to list.Now to eating them.Best to eat are the under 16 inchers.Why ?? after they get much bigger they get a second row ribs ( more bones ) but then if big so are bones plus lots more meat.I filet mine and skin as I do most fish I catch.fry as any fish.Now to flavor yes they taste as good as perch.and after I fry em they are hard tell from Walleyes or Perch.These are known to eat lots those Sea Lamprys that where in Erie.Think they ate most as I have yet to see one in last few years.Use to catch game fish and have to take off Sea Lampry back quit a few years.But thats history.Now if we can get them to change thier diet to Zibra Muscels mmmmm.Well thats my report on them.Take it from there.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was a kid we would save one every time we went out for my Grandpa,I always thought he was crazy but he swore that we threw the best eating fish back( sheephead ) I have such deep hatred for them I would never want to eat one ! But like most of us ,I love to see one of my friends reel a big one in


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Fishpro said:


> I've had them smoked and they arn't bad that way. I don't know if I've ever had anything bad that was smoked though.


I smoked some for a guy, some people liked them, I thought they were way too rich and scrapped that idea but maybe I'm just spoiled on better fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Once in the mid-seventies, when Erie was NOT the Walleye Capital of the world, I caught a nice smallie, two perch, two walleye, and a 3-4 lb. sheepshead near the islands. To prove a point to myself(that they, sheephead, are very closely related to the channel bass, or red drum/redfish that are real popular table fare down south), I kept all of those and smoked them. You could not tell one bite from the other-all very good! Not sure what that proves but everyone knows even 'shoe soles' are good smoked!!


----------



## lekidd (Nov 18, 2004)

A few years back, the Ohio DNR was trying to promote the harvest of sheephead: as a sport fish and for the dinner table. I believe the started calling them "silver bass" (can anyone remember this?)
As for the dinner table, the promoted cutting the fillets into strips, boil them in beer (like shrimp) and a little dill. Then place the strips on ice to maintain the texture, and eat them with cocktain sauce...very similar to an earlier post. I remember trying this once, and it was pretty good! I think I tried it again a few years later, but must have missed something.
As for sheephead, the correct name for them is: "freshwater drum". Another "drum" fish that gets promoted much is actually the "redfish" which people LOVE, often blackened as down in New Orleans! I had some fresh redfish cooked on a grill down in Florida and it was awsome baby!
Now for our freshwater drum... maybe someone needs to try blackening it in a HOT cast iron pan! I have yet to try this on drum, but will when I get the chance. Paul Prudhomme (famous New Orleans chef) has some very good spice available in the grocery store called "Blackened Redfish Magic" which is outstanding on Walleye on the grill. To blacken, take a fillet, dip it in melted unsalted butter. Then coat it with the seasoning (blackened redfish magic). Then drop it in a very very hot cast iron skillet. Supposedly, if properly done, the intense heat of the skillet will lock in all the flavor of the fish, or steak, or chop. This should be cooked outdoors because there is a lot of smoke. Turn the fish several times to avoid burning it. Wipe the pan out between fillets to avoid getting a bitter burned flavor. Blackened walleye IS fantastic.
The "Blackened Redfish Magic" is an outstanding product, and will add lots of flavor to your dishes. I think I've seen other posts referencing it and all I'v e got to say is: Two thumbs Up!!! I think it's great in tomato soup too!


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

My OPINION ONLY?

Had a Sheepshead about 15 yrs. ago. A friend caught it while the water was still cold. That's were the difference is; Caught in cold water in March/April the SH., takes on a different texture & firm taste. After that its to fishy tasting when the water warms-up. For most fish, colder is better, size matters also. I'd rather eat a 4/5lb'er eye than a 10lb'er. Same for SH..

Getting back to the culinary climax of my taste ex; my buddy cut the young SH., into chunks (2"/3" - wide) brined it with his ? sauce & smoked it like normal & it was not bad at all. Had it flaked onto a Bagel with cream cheese & onion, IT WAS GOOD. 

But then again, COLD WATER, Early Spring, same for CARP! Out of big bodies of water like Erie, Lake Michigan etc., 

I think the whole idea lies between one's ear & the mind will control you.

Nik.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I ate them when I was a kid, we ate everything we caught we were poor and even had a garden and fruit trees , not like today ,when everybody has money ,when everyone has a $30000 boat ,$35000 truck & a $35000 car setting in the drive of a $300,000 house, no computers or cell phones,GPS or fish finders how did we ever get by ..back then a 16 ft Lyman was a lake boat some rich had 18 footers ,


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

roger23 said:


> I ate them when I was a kid, we ate everything we caught we were poor and even had a garden and fruit trees , not like today ,when everybody has money ,when everyone has a $30000 boat ,$35000 truck & a $35000 car setting in the drive of a $300,000 house, no computers or cell phones,GPS or fish finders how did we ever get by ..back then a 16 ft Lyman was a lake boat some rich had 18 footers ,


Everyone? I wish I had all that stuff


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I fished for sheephead around Sanibel, Fl. They do taste good! When my buddy's Uncle said we were going fishing for them we both looked at him like he was crazy. We used hermit crabs for them and they have some vicious teeth.


They are really neat looking with the black stripes. They use their teeth to eat barnacles and similiar things off of the bridge pilings that they usually hang aound.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BigDaddy300 said:


> They are really neat looking with the black stripes. They use their teeth to eat barnacles and similiar things off of the bridge pilings that they usually hang aound.


Thats them, tasty little guys!


----------



## jrnyldo (Aug 3, 2007)

On my last trip to Erie, Rita and I were Bass Fishing and she caught a monster Sheephead. I thought to myself, we call Carp "Sewer Bass" so why not call Sheephead "Wooly Bass"???? I hope the name sticks!!!!

Later,

Bob

P.S. I haven't ever tried them but with all the other possibilities, I don't think I will ever need to!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Eriesteamer said:


> .Now if we can get them to change thier diet to Zibra Muscels mmmmm..


sheephead do eat zebra mussels on a regular basis !----i was told the gold bottomed ones eat the most and change color from the iodine(???)---i read that the gobies are munching on them too---better start unhooking them gently and resusitate them so they eat more


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ledslinger said:


> sheephead do eat zebra mussels on a regular basis !----i was told the gold bottomed ones eat the most and change color from the iodine(???)---i read that the gobies are munching on them too---better start unhooking them gently and resusitate them so they eat more


The sheeps also eat gobies.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the sheepers eat about anything they can get their beak around... I kept one for a buddy of mine last year who wanted to do the poor man's crab thing. He cooked as has been previously mentioned here, iced it down and had the cocktail sauce. He ate some of it but said he just couldn't get over the mental image of eating a sheeper... 

Btw, my kid and I call them flapjack bass for some reason, I don't remember why anymore.


----------



## ohiofishman45 (Jul 3, 2007)

Two things here. My Dad once told me that he remembers that my Grandpa used to nail them to the side of the barn when they would get back from their Erie trips. He never did know why as most kids wouldn't even care. He asked my Grandma a fews weeks ago why he did that. She said, "to kill them so he could fillet them easier." I thought wow, Grandparents must have been cajun. Until....my Father-in-Law told me that he's eaten them before also. He said it reminds him of Salmon. He said he loves it. Wow...who'd a thunk it! I caught about 20 of them things fishing for smallies last month, what a bore after the first couple. They are a nice fight, but you know what it is about every time.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe this will clear it up, The Saltwater sheephead is a totally different deal than the freshwater sheephead and yes the saltwater ones are considered good table fare, there even good fried. 
http://www.fish4fun.com/sheepshead.htm

Now, Here's the freshwater drum:
http://fish.dnr.cornell.edu/nyfish/Sciaenidae/Sciaenidae.html
No resemblance.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote: "A few years back, the Ohio DNR was trying to promote the harvest of sheephead: as a sport fish and for the dinner table. I believe the started calling them "silver bass" (can anyone remember this?)" 

Yes, In the late 90's early 2000 the ODNR and Ohio Sea Grant where promoting keeping Sheep Head. They had a number of different recipes for them. And poor man's lobster was one of them. I thought about trying some of them, just never could get myself to keep one and clean it. If I can find the fact sheet, I will post the recipes and anyone that can get themselfs to keep one, may try them.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Years ago we use to take a 2 day charter out on the big lake $30 bucks each for 5 guys. The Captain was a member of the Orioles Club somewhere around Port Clinton and would save all the sheep head we caught. He swore he served them up at the Orioles Club during their fish fries and no one ever knew they were eating sheep head. He got divorced and his wife took his boat.. Too bad, he was a good guy.
Capt Scott, remember this guy?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BigV said:


> He got divorced and his wife took his boat.. Too bad, he was a good guy.


OUCH! poor guy


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

harle96 said:


> I believe around here the saying "poor man's lobster" refers to the burbot.
> 
> Before my time, just what I was always told.


Ha!! I told you so!!  

http://www.seagrant.wisc.edu/greatlakesfish/burbot.html

Quote from Seagrant:
Many knowledgeable fishermen savor burbot. When boiled and buttered, the sweet flavor of burbot has earned it the title of "poor man's lobster."

Is it Spring Yet?


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

you take a pine board 3 foot long 8 inches wide and 1/2 inch thick. place the sheephead on it; baste with your favorite sauces, ketchup, mustard, etc. put in the oven at 350 degrees. bake for 30 mins. take out of the oven, throw sheephead away and eat the board. LOL

dmk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i do believe "poor mans lobster" is monk fish.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

One time, when i was a kid, a bunch of us were wading the creek and we caught a carp in shallow grass by hand. We took it home and cooked it outside on a gas grill with salt and pepper, maybe some season salt. As i remember, we ate most of it, pretty tasty. It tasted like most of the other fish that i had cooked that way. Of coarse we ran around all day long and did'nt come in often to eat, so I'm sure a being hungry helped.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I looked up this thread because throughout this year the only fish that I catch constantly of any size is Sheephead. I really want to bring some fish home to the table but I don't know how desperate I am to try these. If I'm using a jig or nightcrawler all I catch are these critters.


----------



## Trump Tight (Apr 23, 2006)

Back in the 70's the division of wildlife had a sheephead fishing contest at the old Gordon Park. My 7 year old son ( at that time ) came in first place. The DOW showed us a few way to clean and cook the sheephead. One way is called Poor Man Lobster. You Fillet the fish then put them in a bowl and fill the bowl with ginger ale and refrigerate for a few hours. After that the wild taste is gone. When you mix it with the walleye or perch, you will have no complaints.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Years ago a friend of my Father took home a whole cooler full of them..never did hear how they turned out, he had read a article on how they were descent to eat.


----------



## tss421 (Nov 23, 2006)

try hitting up cheese haven in port clinton they have them hickory smoked or barbeque smoked in the case on any given day the hickory smoked wasnt bad.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Don't some people call it freshwater Lobster or is that some other "trash" fish? Boil the meat and dip it in butter. Try that and let us know how it tastes.


 
thats burbot AKA Poor mans lobster


----------



## bucky (Jun 12, 2008)

funny thing is all lobster used to be poor mans food. it only became popular with modern transportation after ww2. or so i read in the smithsonian magazine or someplace similar.

monk fish is about the ugliest fish youll ever see. my wife works at a high end restaurant. she says it can take 10+ minutes for chef to clean one fish.


----------



## shu9265 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sheephead are very good eating ! 

Fillet them and remove the skin,bones,etc. next soak in Cold water mixed with 1/2 cup 'baking soda' when you see the oil float to the top, This is the important part, 
ADD more fresh water to the container, thus allowing the oils to be flushed out.
Some folks make the mistake of pulling the fillets out of the water, this just puts the oil back on the fillets.

Then you can pan fry or deep fry them, and have fun trying to tell if it's walleye, perch, or sheephead.

And YES they do eat, lamprey, goby, and zebra mussel.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

We did the cut in strips and boiled in seasoned water and dipped in butter, they were very good. Like many foods, our cultural influences affect taste before the food is sampled. These are not filter feeding, silt sucking fish.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Since I am a chef does anyone want me to volunteer my services on trying to do this. And yes monk fish is poor mans lobster due to the texture, I have cooked it with great success, similar to sable. Let me know if this is something to try although the mental image of those fish is tough to shake.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I ain't that hungry yet...


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Gas Prices aren't high enough yet for me to keep all the sheephead I catch on Lake Erie. I think I would need a bigger boat to bring them home.


----------



## Lake Erie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone remember back when Dick Celeste was governer, and he did the annual Promote Lake Erie fishing trip, and he asked why people don't like to catch & eat sheephead? It was hilarious! Evidently he had no clue!

Like just about anything that edible, if you catch, prep, and cook it in some particular way, it can be pretty good. If not, it's just edible...

Lake Erie
[email protected],com
Havin' sheephead tonight fer dinner!

PS - still looking for someone to take me out on Erie - usual partner is out for the season.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

try my sheepshead with vegatbles receipe:
1. catch some sheepshead 
2. burry them in your garden


----------



## tmerk (Aug 22, 2007)

A lot of these recipes sound like my Uncle Nick Perry's (yep, descendant of Commodore Perry) recipe for carp: Take a dutch oven, line it with horse manure. Wrap carp/sheephead in aluminum foil, place in dutch oven. Bake for several hours, then throw away the fish and eat the horse manure! 

I always loved that recipe!  Not sure that I'm man enough to eat the sheep either, guys.


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Back when I was a kid, some 40 years ago, my dad (who is 91 years young) use to salt sheephead then hang them in the downstairs pantry and dry them out (some funky Romanian recipe). He also did this with carp, then hed make a caviar type of spread with the eggs. Didnt care too much for it but my dad loved it. Like Bob Why said earlier, we use to call sheephead Great Lakes Silver Bass


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

shu9265 said:


> Sheephead are very good eating !
> 
> Fillet them and remove the skin,bones,etc. next soak in Cold water mixed with 1/2 cup 'baking soda' when you see the oil float to the top, This is the important part,
> ADD more fresh water to the container, thus allowing the oils to be flushed out.
> ...


I dunno, if I was going to try it, your recipe sound like its works...


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I pefer to fed them to the gulls. A$$holes and eyeballs.....yumm!


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

shu 9265 has it right. I grew up fishing the Ohio river tribs for them. We ate them all the time.

My first trip to lake erie I was about 13 and I had spent that entire spring fishing for Sheephead. I caught a 10 lb Sheephead right of the bat. I am tickled pink because its the biggest Sheephead I have seen. 

The boat captain had to explain to me that I was not allowed to keep my "trophy Sheephead" on his boat or in his cooler.

My dad and uncles were losing it wathcing this guy try to explain to me it was a junkfish.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I have (as a test) fed sheephead back strap pieces to friends and family. I used only back strap and ALL the dark meat was removed, and the meat was soaked for 20 minutes or more in buttermilk (or milk soured w/ malt vinigar). Then prepared exactly like the walleye. I knew where on the serving plate the sheephead was and got just about the last piece. I can truefully say that there was was very litle difference between the sheephead and the walleye.

They need to be kept cold as they are bloodier than walleyes and that blood can impart a strong taste, if they get warm. 

Do I keep them ... no. But they can be made to be quite eddiable. This all happened during & because of the popularization efforts of the state. Silver Bass ... was the rename if I remember right. 

Good fishing & good eating.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I was inspired by this thread so dday and I went out fishing for sheephead. Don't you know we couldn't keep those dang walleye off the line. All we could manage was five lousy sheephead! Honestly, I will try them one of these days . . . just not today. Too many of those garbage fish in the freezer. My father-in-law swear she can make them taste like shrimp or like lobster, depending how he preps it. I tend to believe him, especially since he has forgotten more about fishing than I might ever know.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the reply i have tried them but did not Care for them


----------

